# Foto Online bestellen



## waldy (10 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
weisst jemand, wo kann man günstig und mit gute Qualität Foto Online bestellen.

gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2007)

Also ich mach es hier: http://www.ifolor.de

Allerdings habe ich mir da Photobooks machen lassen und die waren wirklich Klasse. Ob es preisgünstig ist kann ich gar nicht sagen, billiger gehts fast immer irgendwo, aber ich war zufrieden, das ist wichtig.


----------



## waldy (10 Oktober 2007)

Hi Ralle,
na ja, für mich ist die Preise bischen teuer.

Hast du noch bei welche Anbieter Foto bestellt und wie war s mit Qulität ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wie Ralle kann auch ifolor empfehlen, ebenso lidlfoto.

Schlechte Erfahrung habe ich dagegen mit Pixum gemacht.

Wichtig ist, dass der Online-Dienst Deiner Wahl flexible
Formate anbietet, anderfalls haben die Fotos weiße
Ränder oder sind abgeschnitten oder beides, wenn das
Seitenverhältis der Bild-Dateien nicht zum verwendeten
Foto-Papier passt.

@ralle ... hast Du die Deluxe-Ausführung machen lassen?
Wenn ja, ist die Bindung echt so gut wie bei einem 
"richtigen" Buch?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## waldy (10 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich ahbe eine Fotoausdruck aus unsere geschäft " Fotopoint " - ich kann nur sagen, das Fotoausdruck auf meine Drucker sieht besser , als aus Fotopoint 
Leider Tinte sind leer auf meine Photoshmart 7350 .

Ich suche mir jetzt eine günstiger Möglichkeit die Foto ausdrucken.

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Oktober 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Ralle,
> na ja, für mich ist die Preise bischen teuer.



na ja, suchst Du *hier*.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Oktober 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich ahbe eine Fotoausdruck aus unsere geschäft " Fotopoint " - ich kann nur sagen, das Fotoausdruck auf meine Drucker sieht besser , als aus Fotopoint
> Leider Tinte sind leer auf meine Photoshmart 7350 .
> 
> ...



Also ifolor und lidlfoto liefern Fotolabor-Qualität.

Zumindest im Preis kann da kein Tintenspritzer mithalten,
und in der Haltbarkeit (UV-Beständigkeit) wahrscheinlich 
auch nicht.


----------



## zotos (11 Oktober 2007)

http://www.bisabi.de/


http://www.w3foto.de/


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @ralle ... hast Du die Deluxe-Ausführung machen lassen?
> Wenn ja, ist die Bindung echt so gut wie bei einem
> "richtigen" Buch?



Ja Deluxe, waren Weihnachtsgeschenke. Ich fands Klasse, die Qualität ist gut, die Bindung ist stabil. Ich seh mir die Bindung aber gerne nochmal genauer an, man blättert ja nicht jeden Tag darin.  Man kann auch die Buchdeckel mit bedrucken lassen und Fotos ganzseitig ohne Rand auf einer kompletten Buchseite sind möglich.


----------



## maxi (11 Oktober 2007)

Was kostet den nun ein online bestelltes Foto von Waldy?


----------



## himbeergeist (11 Oktober 2007)

..in der CB war vor kurzen ein bericht über online fotosbestellungen. dort hat lidl am besten abgeschnitten. ich selber habe gute erfahrungen mit rossmann und t-online gemacht. vorteil bei rossmann, man kann die bilder in einer filiale abholen und spart die portokosten. pass aber auf das format auf, eine digicam macht 4:3 format und ein bild 10x15 ist 2:3. ich schneide die fotos immer vorher auf die entsprechende grösse und wenn ich photoshop einmal geladen habe mache ich auch noch div. verbesserungen gleich mit (rote augen, kontrast, farbe....)

herzliche grüßefrank

ps: bin ab morgen zum fotografieren, in der türkei


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> pass aber auf das format auf, eine digicam macht 4:3 format und ein bild 10x15 ist 2:3 ...



Bei Ifolor und bei lidl werden die Fotos entsprechend der tatsächlichen Größe geschnitten:

Bsp.: 10er-Format gibt 10 cm x 10,20 cm (min) ... 18,00 cm (max)



himbeergeist schrieb:


> bin ab morgen zum fotografieren, in der türkei



Und die kleinen Engländerinnen vorher immer nach dem Ausweis fragen.


----------



## himbeergeist (11 Oktober 2007)

...Und die kleinen Engländerinnen vorher immer nach dem Ausweis fragen. ;)[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> ja, werde ich machen, aber ob das dann meine frau versteht?
> 
> frank
> 
> ps: ich habe nur ein 10X15 album, desswegen muss ich sie vorher schneiden


----------



## waldy (11 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich ahbe bei Lidl.de nach Fotopreise nachgeguckt,
da steht:

" 13er, 13x17, 13x18_0,15 €_
"

wie muss man es verstehen 13 x 17 oder 13 x 18 ?

Und welche Format muss man bei Inline Bestellung auswählen für 
- 13 Format
- 15 Format
- 20 Format 

gruß waldy


----------



## himbeergeist (11 Oktober 2007)

ich habe auch bei lidl nachgeschaut und folgendes gefunden

http://www.lidlfoto.com/web/39121405/priceList.do

Frank

ps:die ersten werte sind für didital, die zweiten werte sind für "analog" bzw für herkömmliche foftografie


----------



## crash (11 Oktober 2007)

Pixelnet:  mehrfacher Testsieger und gute Qualität


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> wie muss man es verstehen 13 x 17 oder 13 x 18 ?
> 
> Und welche Format muss man bei Inline Bestellung auswählen für
> - 13 Format
> ...



Aus der Lidl-FAQ:

Worin liegt der Unterschied zu den variablen Bildformaten 9er, 10er, usw. und zu den festen Bildformaten 9x13, 10x13 oder 10x15?

Die variablen Formate 9er, 10er, 13er,20er, 30er, 40er und 50er eignen sich für alle Bilder die Sie bei uns einreichen möchten (vorausgesetzt einer ausreichenden Bildauflösung)! Diese Formate stellen keine neuen Formate in der Digitalen-Bilderwelt dar, sondern bieten dem Besteller eine einfache Möglichkeit - ohne viel Mühen- seine Bilder zu belichten.

Diese variablen Formate bieten wir aufgrund der verschiedenen Seitenverhältnisse an, die sich aus den verschiedenen Digital- und Analogkameras ergeben. So ist das Bild einer klassischen analogen Kamera im Seitenverhältnis 2:3 aufgebaut und das Format einer digitalen Kamera überwiegend im Verhältnis 3:4.

Wenn Sie nun ein vorliegendes Digitalfoto im Seitenverhältnis 3:4 auf einem klassischen 2:3 Format (9cm x 13cm) ausbelichtet haben möchten, so müsste zuvor Ihr Bild an das 2:3 Format angepasst werden! Ihr Bild muss also zuvor beschnitten werden, oder es wird mit einen links- und rechts liegenden weißem Rand ausbelichtet. Der Vorteil bei den variablen Formaten liegt also darin, dass Sie keine Anpassung der Seitenverhältnisse vornehmen müssen. Ein Beispiel: Bei dem 9er Format wird automatisch also die schmalste Seite des zu belichtenden Bildes mit 9cm vorgegeben, die Breite richtet sich nach der tatsächlich vorhandenen bzw. angelegten Bildbreite. Ein quadratisch angelegtes Bild wird bei Auswahl des 9er Formats also als 9cm x 9cm großer Abzug geliefert und ein Breitbild kann als 9cm x 18cm großer Abzug geliefert werden, und das ohne weißen Rand und ohne das Bildteile abgeschnitten sind.

Natürlich unterliegen auch diese variablen Bildbreiten gewissen Grenzen, die Sie der nachfolgenden Tabelle entnehmen können.Format:	Höhe:	Breite:
9er	9 cm	min 8,90 cm max 18,00 cm
10er	10 cm	min 10,20 cm max 18,00 cm
13er	13 cm	min 12,70 cm max 19,50 cm
20er	20 cm	min 20,30 cm max 30,50 cm
30er	30 cm	min 30,50 cm max 50,00 cm
40er	40 cm	min 40,60 cm max 65,00 cm
50er	50 cm	min 50,80 cm max 75,00 cm


----------



## maxi (12 Oktober 2007)

Heist das bei einer Kamera wirklich Analog?


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (3 Dezember 2007)

Mache du mal Versuch bei fotopost24.de

Hat mich auch geholft.

_________________________________________________________________

An jedem Tag, an dem ich lebe, erhöht sich die Zahl derer, die mich am Arsch lecken können....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

in der aktuellen c't (25/07) ist ein Vergleichstest zu den Online-Bilderdiensten.


----------



## waldy (4 Dezember 2007)

Hi,
danke für Info,
nur es wäre nciht schlecht dabei schreiben:
" 
kostenpflichtiger Download
	

André Kramer (akr) "

So wie ich es verstehe , umsonst ist das nciht 

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für Info,
> nur es wäre nciht schlecht dabei schreiben:
> "
> ...



Im praktischen Leben ist vieles umsonst , aber fast nichts kostenlos.


----------

